# Kreg fixtures



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I would like to build my own version of a Kreg assembly table. I would like it to just be the top and able to drop it into some dog holes on my bench for stability. The Kreg table comes with these special extrusion tracks that are available for 45.00 for a 2.5 foot section. The width of the slot is the same as a normal slot. I asked the Kreg rep why I would need this and he said it is 'beefed up".....I do maybe three or four kreg projects a year, do I need that "beef" or is that overkill? I have never had any issue with any track I have ever used before and I use my drill press track all the time.

This is the track…..
http://www.kregtool.com/Klamp-Trak-Prodview.html

Thanks for all your advice,
Mike


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I would think you could get some 80/20 for alot cheaper on ebay.


----------

